
Semantic note taking app for Android - brettkromkamp
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.quesucede.notesmappr&feature=search_result
======
joe_the_user
This looks cool.

The problem I find with these taking-taking apps is that once you create bunch
of notes, exporting or relating them to the "rest of the world" becomes hard.

It's kind of the same problem real-world post-its have. Either you only use
them a little and they're not terribly useful or you use them a lot and
keeping track of them in tandem with everything else you keep track of becomes
a problem.

Caveat: I'm working an app aiming to tie lots of things like this together.

------
metageek
I'm a little skeptical. When I'm taking notes, I don't have time to spend on
encoding elaborate semantics (especially when I'm typing on a touchscreen).
Does this do anything to help?

